# Bumpy Ride Makes for a Great Trip!



## KathiOH1

I've been married nearly two decades and every year gets better than the last. It wasn't always that way. My husband has a very demanding career, and sometimes I have to pull more than my weight and go to the end of the line for his time.

After a really hard couple of years, I decided to join him rather than fight him... in his career. I used my free time to do whatever I could to make his job easier and free up time. It was an amazing change in our relationship. We became closer, and he became closer to the children, too. I didn't realize until recently that I had replaced my need for a career with his. I was an extention of him and he never minimized it. He became my mentor and my best friend. It's good to be at this point in my life. He is now helping ME establish myself as a writer. What goes around, comes around.

Now I'm studying women who team up with their husbands to advance his career. I believe this bonding creates a wonderful relationship. Since women usually accept this role out of necessity, I'm concentrating on CEO wives and other Executive wives. If you fit into this category, I'd like you to take my survey: Survey of Executive Wife Role in Husband's Career

I'm also surveying CEO/Executive Men to learn how wives affect their careers: Survey of How Executive Men Perceive the Role of Their Wives


----------

